# Hopping Over the Bridge with Bunny Foo Foo



## whitelop (Dec 17, 2012)

I never thought that I would be one of the one's who would be writing a bridge tribute. Sadly, I am. 
Today I lost my heart bunny, Bunny Foo Foo. She went in for her spay this morning, did wonderfully through the spay, then through an unfortunate turn of events, went into cardiac arrest a few minutes after waking up from her anesthesia. Her vet gave her mouth to mouth resuscitation, that only brought her back for a second. He continued for 10 solid minutes, she just couldn't come back from it. She passed away in a very loving and kind vet tech's arms, he was monitoring her heart rate when it dropped away completely. 
At least she passed peacefully and with someone. I'm also very glad she was with someone and not alone. 

I'm totally devastated and heart broken right now. Every time I walk into my kitchen I feel this terrible pull at my heart. I'm going to miss her so much, those of you who have lost bunnies, know how hard it is. 
I'm going to miss sharing our morning banana, miss her circling my feet while I washed dishes. I'll miss her running straight for the cat food or dog food as soon as she got out of her cage. I'll miss the way she would rattle her toys to let me know she was ready to get out. I'll miss the way she would flop in front of the washing machine or the way she was never afraid of the vacuum. 
I miss her being at my feet as I cooked dinner, until the meat smell got to be too much for her. I'll miss the way she loved her fur blanket. I'll miss the way she would jump into the fridge when I opened it, as if to tell me to hurry up with the salad. I'll miss the way she would come to sound of a grocery bag because she thought it was cilantro. Her two most favorite foods were cilantro and banana's. She also just recently found a new love for oat hay. I hope you get all the oat hay and cilantro you want over the bridge big girl. And over there, banana's aren't bad for you if you eat too many, they're just a happy food! 

I'm going to bury her in my old garden plot. Next spring, I'll sprinkle some wild flowers over the whole garden and let them grow. I'll call them Foo's Flowers. I'm burying her with her fur blanket and her little pink dog, that she didn't like much but always slept next to. 

I'm going to miss you Foo, you were my heart bunny and I'm so sorry and sad you're gone. You weren't with me long enough. 
Binky free Bunny Foo Foo, I love you so much. :hearts :rainbow:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh no ! I never thought Foo would pass over the bridge . You must feel terrible. At least she died with someone. And at least you still have Elvira. I feel so bad for you, worse than I usally feel for other people loosing their bunnies. I guess its just because we know you and Foo so well here.

I'm so sorry you lost your heart bunny. Hopefully having Elvira will comfort you.

RIP sweet Foo Foo you were dearly loved on earth and still are. I will miss seeing pictures of you sweet Foo Foo.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 17, 2012)

I am *very very *sorry that this happened. Binky free Bunny Foo Foo, you can eat hay with Peter over the bridge. 

This is the last thing I expected to read tonight. I send my condolences and we're all sending you warm hugs from my household, even though it can't take the pain or shock away. :angelandbunny:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dear Foo,
I'm really going to miss hearing your stories and seeing your pictures. You were a gorgeous girl and we all loved you. I know you are having fun at the bridge. Eat all the bananas you want  I'm sure Olivia would love to have some with you


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 17, 2012)

I was really hoping this thread title didn't mean this...
I am more sorry than I can say. I've buried several of my dear pets in my lifetime and it just never gets any easier. I lost Trillian this past January the same way. She rests under a beautiful flowering crabapple tree in my yard. This year it flowered most beautifully, and in the late summer the most beautiful goldenrod flowers appeared over her grave that had never been there before.
Foo's flowers will bring you joy just as my Trillian's flowers do.
Binky free little girl ray:


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 17, 2012)

I just read the horrible news on your blog and I'm having trouble even believing this is true, I am SO SO sorry for this. I can't help but feel bad that I encouraged the spay and said everything will be fine 

I'm still so sick and still in a Nyquil haze so I thought maybe I was misreading this. Pleas just know I am thinking of you.

I will so miss hearing about little Foo. She was such a funny bunny. 

Oh my gosh...what else can I say. I just wish this wasn't true. Hang in there Morgan. We all are here if you need to talk.


----------



## lyndym (Dec 17, 2012)

Your post makes me sad for you loss and the passing of Foo, but warms my heart because of all the lovely things you had to say about her. I recently lost a girl bun as well, and the part about cilantro bags in particular made me smile, because she was the same way. Hugs to you from me and my boy Doc!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 17, 2012)

I am shocked and saddened by the sudden loss of Foo. It was the last thing I expected to read today...So very sad. Binky free Foo :rip:


----------



## JBun (Dec 18, 2012)

I think we are all just feeling heartbroken for you and your loss. And stunned. It's just hard to take in and even feel like it's real. I'll miss hearing about Foo. She was such a character. I'm so glad you have little Ellie. Nothing better then to snuggle with a sweet little bunny when you feel bad. I really believe Foo's in a wonderful place, with my Dash and many other beloved buns, and I'm sure they are very happy there, but it is hard not to miss them terrribly.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't sleep because I'm still sick (I think I have actual influenza, it's horrible by the way) anyway, I was actually thinking of you and Foo in my tossing and turning half fever type sleep. I woke up and thought maybe it was a nightmare. But sadly it is not.

Morgan I just feel so bad. I mean, i feel bad for every bunny loss on here but I think I just felt I knew Foo so well. You made her personality just jump off the pages when you talked about her. I loved how food obsessed she was  and how she was such a little firecracker sometimes. Let's not forget when she chopped down on your finger...lol....

And I think her passing was just so sudden. She was too young and this was NOT supposed to happen during a spay. I read somewhere that the vets thought she had a heart condition or something? I guess that provides a little explanation but doesn't change anything.......

Anyway, just know that I'm thinking of you. I wish I wasnt so darn sick so I could maybe offer some more support everywhere but this influenza is literally kicking my butt.

You are in my thoughts.....


----------



## Elliot (Dec 18, 2012)

I am so very sorry. RIP Foo.:rip:


----------



## kmaben (Dec 18, 2012)

Morgan I am so sorry for your loss. Foo was such a sweet girl. It's hard to lose them. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for you loss :in tears:I will also miss hearing the Foo stories, it is just heartbreaking to think she is gone.

Binky free sweet girl, there's lots of nomms on the other side and you never have to worry that your butt will get too big. *hugs and nose bonks from me and my crew*

:bunnyangel2:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a well loved bunny and she knew you loved her. Binky free little one


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 18, 2012)

Morgan, you were one of the first people to post on my blog and you encouraged me to put down all the things that my boys do so I´d have a diary of everything they do, day by day. 

Foo was such an adorable bunny and some of the things she got up to really had me laughing out loud and saying...yeah mine do that as well. She was such a cheeky little girl at times and I´m sure some time not too far away, you´ll think of something she did and smile about it. I´m sure that Ellie will do some things as well which will remind you of Bunny Foo. 

We all encouraged you to spay her never imaging that she wouldn´t make it but so glad she had a kind and loving vet there who made her feel like such a special little girl at the end. 

Be strong Morgan, we are all thinking about you and here for you.
Binky free little girl in banana heaven.


----------



## HEM (Dec 18, 2012)

We are so sorry for your loss
Eat as many banana's that you can Foo
Binky free Foo Foo


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 18, 2012)

Were so sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing all the good memories--that's all we all have left of our "bridge" bunnies. I can still picture my little "Bug" Coal laying flat out in front of the door and she was also excited when she thought treats and food were involved. Rest in peace Foo Foo and binky free.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 18, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. She was a very loved bunny and you were only trying to do what was best for her.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 18, 2012)

OH NO! It was nagging at me yesterday to check the bunny forum, but I had so much going on packing for today's flight that I put it off. I'm so sad for you Morgan  Foo's stories will be missed. And I know it's not much comfort now, but at least you aren't totally bunnyless...little Dutch baby has some big shoes to fill. Sending hugs and wishing I was close to my bunbun.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 18, 2012)

like Lisa, I still feel bad about encouraging the spay . I went out of my way to reassure you that everything would be ok when you were nervous right before taking her in... never imagined this would be the outcome. I was so sure the update would be that she was just fine, or maybe having a little trouble with not eating enough - the horrible news blindsided all of us.

I'm SO sorry for your loss... Foo was such a spunky little bunn, full of life and attitude and mischief. she made sure you were never short on stories to share with us. she was spoiled and pampered and truly loved the way every bunny deserves to be. her life may have been far too short, but it was a wonderful one!


----------



## cerigirl (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I'm glad that she passed with someone giving her love.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh NO! I am so sorry! I couldn't believe this when I saw the thread. I was thinking about it this afternoon but only was on RO for a brief time this morning and couldn't get back on to comment until now. I know you loved Bunny Foo Foo very much and have done so much for her. She knew she was very loved~something so many bunnies out there never get to experience. RIP Bunny Foo Foo & Binky Free!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh no, RIP and binky free bunny foo foo!

I do want to say that it's pretty amazing that you have a vet so good that they were willing to give a bunny mouth-to-mouth. Blessings to him and to you!


----------



## meeka85 (Jan 2, 2013)

This brought tears to my eyes, I am so sorry for your loss


----------

